# Melco EMC6 embroidery machine question



## squeed (Dec 22, 2010)

I am just getting into the business of embroidery as a side venture from home. I am considering a used Melco EMC6 embroidery machine. My needs are small format like T-Shirt, Shorts, Polo Shirts etc ... Caps, Towls.

Is this a good machine for that purpose?

Is this a good machine in general?

Is $1,500 for this machine in good working condition a good price?

Thank you

-S


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

for just the machine it's an okay price.

but you will need designs to run, a design software and a computer with the right hook up to communicate with the embroidery machine.

if you still interested i have a complete setup for sale,
machine, hoops, computer and software for $3500


----------

